# Internet Explorer (IE) Problems



## Dario (Aug 15, 2006)

Yesterday after the new IE updates got installed on my computer I can no longer login to IAP (and Gmail).  It logs in but instantly logs me out.

I tinkered with my computer for hours blaming pop-up blockers, etc.  I later tried Netscape and it worked fine.

So if you are having the same problem...try another browser (Netscape worked for me).


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 15, 2006)

My IE isn't logging me out, it just gets real slow between pages after I've viewed 4 or 5.  New Dell, 1 GB RAM so I know it's not a memory issue. It started acting similarly with Opera about two weeks ago, so I quit using it and went back to IE. I may have to try Mozilla if this keeps up (I hate Netscape!).


----------



## jeff (Aug 15, 2006)

Using IE7? It's a beta. Using any plug-ins or helpers?

Look at the support page for IE7 
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/support/default.mspx

The second, third, and fourth questions might address the issue.

Billy, if you're using IE7, check the release notes for the slowness issue
http://msdn.microsoft.com/ie/releasenotes/default.aspx


----------



## DCWoodworks (Aug 15, 2006)

Billy.....My wife had the same problems with IE on our computer also.  I only use Mozilla Firefox, and have not had any problems.  IE wont even open up on ours.  If you try Mozilla, you will like it.  I have used it for 3 or 4 years, and have never had a problem.


----------



## txbob (Aug 15, 2006)

I saw the same problems with a friend's computer. Disabled the updated Windows Defender and everything was back to normal.
txbob


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 15, 2006)

What txbob said might be the answer. Another thing to check is if your cookie acceptance is disabled. You must accept cookies to stay logged in.


----------



## Dario (Aug 15, 2006)

I am accepting cookies...and it works okay with other forums like woodnet, SMC, etc. []  I even lowered my internet security level and still won't work.

I didn't disable the windows defender part though...not even sure what it is and how but something I can look at tonight.

Jeff, I am not sure what release I was on but after the problems, I upgraded to their Version 7 Beta 3 but same problem.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCWoodworks_
> <br />Billy.....My wife had the same problems with IE on our computer also.  I only use Mozilla Firefox, and have not had any problems.  IE wont even open up on ours.  If you try Mozilla, you will like it.  I have used it for 3 or 4 years, and have never had a problem.



I've used Firefox in the past. I liked it well enough, but I liked Opera even better. Not sure why it started acting up on me. I'll probably download Firefox tonight and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Turnitall (Aug 15, 2006)

How do you disable the updated Windows Defender


----------



## DocStram (Aug 15, 2006)

Dario ..... you can be turning pens instead of wasting your time with IE  problems.  Download Firefox and make your life easier.


----------



## Dario (Aug 15, 2006)

Al,

I'll check it out.  Can't turn...TOO HOT!!!

Besides the next few nights will be dedicated to sorting the group buy orders.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Aug 15, 2006)

The best way to deal with IE is to get FireFox 
http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/

When you install Firefox it imports your settings from IE to FireFox


----------



## jeff (Aug 15, 2006)

Dario, if it logs on and instantly logs out, how are you posting??


----------



## Dario (Aug 15, 2006)

Jeff,

I used Netscape (as posted) at home.

Here at work, the problem didn't manifest at all. [?]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Turnitall_
> <br />How do you disable the updated Windows Defender



Windows Defender is JUNK. Don't waste you time thinking you are safe with this software.  It misses everything that is a REAL danger. The best way to disable it is to remove it from your system.

In this thread there are some of the best software that you can use to protect your computer, and most of it is FREE!!!!

http://forum.tweaks.com/forum/Topic4303-29-1.aspx


----------



## txbob (Aug 15, 2006)

As I remember I opened the Defender page, clicked on Tools, and then went through everything and turned off all the features.
txbob



> _Originally posted by Turnitall_
> <br />How do you disable the updated Windows Defender


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I'm actually happy to find out that I'm running about half of these already.[]


----------



## Dario (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Neat link Ron.  I used to run a few of those but not on the computer (laptop) on question.

THANKS!!!!


----------



## Yarael (Aug 15, 2006)

Ok first with any issues with IE clear cache. Secondly if still having problems use Mozilla works so much better. If still issues with both IE and Mozilla then time to debug and reinstall. For firewall router works great over any SW app that is out there. And if you have wireless router always turn off SSID Broadcast. Much better than the encryption stuff and lot less headache. Just have to remember the SSID.


----------



## DocStram (Aug 16, 2006)

Dario .... I'm your friend, right? I'm the guy who gave you free  editing advice, right?  The guy who purchased your Chef's Special and then even more blanks, right?  Your trusted friend .... your closest ally ... your brother, almost, right?  So take my advice, get FireFox.


----------



## Dario (Aug 16, 2006)

Al,

Just for you...this post is done through FireFox browser []


----------



## Dario (Aug 16, 2006)

I went trigger happy...downloaded, installed and run all those prescribed by Ron's link....it over loaded my laptop and for a while I was dead on the water.  After boot up it freezes instantly.  Cannot even do an alt-ctl-delete [:0]  Had to do a safe mode boot up and do a system restore...backed it out a day.  I love that feature.


----------



## DocStram (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news hearing that you dl'd Firefox. I'm always cautious about downloading and installing programs ... especially a bunch of them at a time.  Now that you've restored, just dl Firefox again and run it for a couple of days. I think you've learned the hard lesson about downloading and installing a bunch of programs all at the same time (been there/done that). I'd say look through the list, read any reviews, and then run one for a week or so before adding others.  I am always very cautious about shareware .... it's not uncommon for them to have datamining and/or spyware programs built in.


----------



## Mudder (Aug 16, 2006)

ZDNET NEWS ALERT:


Microsoft patch can cause IE trouble

http://news.zdnet.com/2100-1009_22-6106039.html?tag=nl.e589

You mentioned that you updated before the problem? See the above link. []


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />I went trigger happy...downloaded, installed and run all those prescribed by Ron's link....it over loaded my laptop and for a while I was dead on the water.  After boot up it freezes instantly.  Cannot even do an alt-ctl-delete [:0]  Had to do a safe mode boot up and do a system restore...backed it out a day.  I love that feature.




Always, install one program , reboot,  then install the next program.


----------



## Dario (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />Always, install one program , reboot,  then install the next program.



Yep, learned that now...the hard way. [B)]


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 16, 2006)

Installed Firefox again (first time on this new system) and my troubles appear to have disappeared. At least for now. I still can't figure out why Opera went nuts like IE, but I uninstalled it so I guess it's moot.


----------



## Yarael (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree Ron. And if you ever call into tech support dont lie about how many programs you have installed. The techs can always trick you into telling what you installed. Mozilla Firefox is so much better than Internet Exploder


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yarael_
> <br />I agree Ron. And if you ever call into tech support dont lie about how many programs you have installed. The techs can always trick you into telling what you installed. Mozilla Firefox is so much better than Internet Exploder



Kyle, that is a matter of opinion. Folks like to criticize the big guys. But there is a reason why 98% of the world uses IE and the rest, including Firefox are mere curiosities. Dario's problems sound like his computer since others don't have difficulties he describes.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm not so sure, Frank. Expecially concerning Firefox. I have (and have had) Computer Science and Computer Engineering students working for me for about five years now and without exception they have all told me that they refuse to use anything but Firefox. In the case of my system, new PC and new installs, latest critical updates and I've had problems with IE and Outlook Express since about the second week. I've even reinstalled IE 6 three times and it didn't fix the problem. Some sites will come up fine, but with others IE will work for about 5 minutes and then just sit there and look at me. And God forbid you click refresh... timeout every time. 

BTW, I also downloaded Thunderbird (Mozilla email program) last night and intend to give that a try.


----------



## Dario (Aug 17, 2006)

Frank,

I am not sure it is only me...though I believe my case is among the minority here.

MS IE has its advantages, it is easy to use and it is undoubtedly still the most used browser.  People get used to it and like most cases...we all tend to stick with what is comfortable or what we know until forced to try others.  Most new computers sold also have it pre-installed which helps them keep their grip at the market a lot.

"Don't fix it if it is not broken" is a very good rule and this applies here.

That mentality however makes it very difficult for a new product to get in the market action...even if they offer better features, value, etc.  

I will not categorize Firefox as a "curiosity" since most users that I know (as Billy mentioned) are generally the more technical savvy group.  That for me, means a lot, thought their number is small compared to IE users.

I too heard a lot of good reviews about Firefox...a long time ago but since IE works for me, never really gave it a shot (until now). Will I stick with Firefox?  I am not sure yet.  There is a learning curve and many times I still drift to IE on sites that it works but I know I will get weaned slowly.

What makes it more difficult is my work...IE is the most supported browser (again due to its popularity) and for our trouble shooting/testing/etc., it is our normal browser of choice.  This may change as we migrate more of our (application) systems from mainframe to Oracle and Unix based servers in the future.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Frank,
> 
> I am not sure it is only me...though I believe my case is among the minority here.
> ...



Dario, I cannot disagree with a word that you say. I understand that some folks drift to FF (my initials [] ) because they rankle at the domination of Bill Gates' creation. Most stick to tried and true. Most folks drive on the wide smooth highways in comfortable cars. Others of us choose the narrow bumpy trails on small uncomfortable machines (ATVs). I'm one of them. But for long-haul reliability and a proven system, I'll contribute to Bill Gates charities. This from one who was originally a Quarterdeck Mosaic beta tester back about 1985. It was a disaster/monster. When the MS browser was introduced, I found it actually worked. Stayed with it and haven't looked back.


----------



## mdburn_em (Aug 17, 2006)

I guess I wanted to reply to this because I personally like FF better than IE.  I agree with just about everything written here except the underlying comment that IE is better because its the most used.  It's the most used because people get it with their computers and its what they learn on.  Period.  As has also been stated, people stick with what they know, with what's comfortable.  If FF was shipped with new computers (only) we might be having this same discussion, only in reverse.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 17, 2006)

Frank, I'm shocked! I LOVED Mosaic. It beat the crap out of command line browsing.[]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...




Where do you get your numbers from Frank?  
Below is a screen shot from  one of my websites, showing who logged on this month with what browser.

People use IE for a 3 reasons
1) It's free.
2) It's already loaded on the computer when it's new.
3) They don't know something better exists.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 17, 2006)

These computer topics have a way of drawing out strong feelings. Makes pens, finishes, etc. look like wimpy subjects in comparison. Oh, well.
Ron asked: "Where do you get your numbers from Frank?"
  I read, including business pages, tech sections in magazines and newspapers. Something with China and the internet was published recently and that almost 100% to almost 0% (world-wide) was mentioned. But, admittedly, reports are appearing that state a lot of experimenting is happening with FF and others due to security scares. I understand that. But it doesn't mean IE is less secure. It just means the bad guys are going after the big fish. If you are the big fish in the pond, it is natural they would ignore an minnow one ten-billionth the size.
  That said, I favor competition. If FF ever starts making serious inroads into the market, I may try. But not without a compelling reason. MS has the resources to stay ahead of the market. Whether or not you like that, it is a fact of computer and business life. I predict they will remain the big fish for many years.
   However, MS is not bullet proof against competition. Just a couple years ago they had 98% of the OS market. Today it is 96% and declining. Their hold on OS for servers is being strongly challenged by Linux.


----------

